# Popping in nasty weather



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

This video just bowled my mind , the conditions are rough but beautiful at the same time.
Tunas are boiling all over the place , those rods bends are just crazy...Kudos to Sami from Saltywater Tackle


----------

